# Problem Netzteil



## GodWar (11. August 2008)

Guten Abend!

Folgendes tat sich heute zu:

Ich habe ein 550W Netzteil! Kostete so um die 75€ also kein billiges und noch über ein Jahr Garantie. Als ich den Rechnerheute gegen 12 Uhr in der Mittagspause anstellte lief er einwandfrei. Weiter 3 Stunden später wieder vonner Arbeit zurück war der Rechner aus. Dachte Standby aber er war AUS. Ich drückte den Powerknopf. Nichts passiert. Nicht mal ein Warnpiepen oder sontiges was passiert wenn irgend ein Fehler auftritt. Also alles abgestöpselt und nur CPU und Ram drinnen gelassen. Knopf gedrückt NICHTS. Also ob ich das Powerkabel ab wär. Hab dann alles versucht von Batterie raus, reseten etc... Nichts. War einfach kaputt. Neues Netzteil auch 550W von Xilence. Flupp geht wieder.

Nun die Frage A: Was war das B: Woran liegt das?

Zu meiner Hardware:

- AMD DualCore 2x2.2ghz
- 2Gb Ram 400Hz
- GForce 8800 Ultra mit 756MB
- ASUS Mainboard

Ich dachte erst liegt an der neuen Grafikarte, hatte vorher eine 7950 drinn. Braucht natürlich weniger Strom. Aber nur ne Vermutung. 

Was KANN es gewesen sein?

Danke


----------



## chmee (12. August 2008)

zu A: Kann man nur mutmaßen. Montagsgerät, wo ein Kondensator geplatzt ist, ne Leitung kaputt, etc..

zu B: siehe A. Das Problem ist doch, Du warst nicht mal dabei, und wie soll man denn jetzt rausfinden, was passiert sein könnte ?

Unter Umständen kann man in die Protokolle/Logs des OS reingucken. Vielleicht erkennt man etwas, wie zB ist nicht in den Standby gegangen oder beim Umschalten in den S3 muss wohl das Netzteil überbelastet worden sein.. Aber so klar muss es nicht sein, denn siehe A. Vielleicht war es auch eine Einwirkung von Außen, Blitzeinschlag, Katze hat in das Stromkabel gebissen, Mutter hat das Innere des Rechners gesaugt etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (12. August 2008)

chmee hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. 
Aber ne Netzschwankung kanns auch gewesen sein. Elektronik ist eigenwillig.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. August 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> zu A: Kann man nur mutmaßen. Montagsgerät, wo ein Kondensator geplatzt ist, ne Leitung kaputt, etc..
> 
> zu B: siehe A. Das Problem ist doch, Du warst nicht mal dabei, und wie soll man denn jetzt rausfinden, was passiert sein könnte ?



Hallo, hatte es bei einem meiner Netzteile auch mal das sich dort ein Kondensator verabschiedet hat. Einfach mal aufschrauben und gucken. Sollte es so sein dann kann man den ja einfach herauslöten und durch einen Neuen ersetzen. In dem Zuge kannst du auch gleich die Feinsicherung "untersuchen" ob diese noch funktionfähig ist. Sollte es dann wieder funktionieren würde ich auf jeden Fall noch einmal das Netzteil durchmessen ob auch überal das ankommt was ankommen soll.

Viel Erfolg

Gruß Johnnie


----------



## Laudian (27. August 2008)

Das Dollste was mir passiert ist, nach ner Netzschwankung PC aus, liess sich auch nicht ueberreden weiter zu machen ... hab den dann ne Nacht stehen gelassen ... erst am naechsten Mittag ging wieder alles, und das erst nachdem ich ihn einmal komplett vom Netz getrennt hatte und er einige Stunden keinen Kontakt mehr mit ner Steckdose hatte ... 

Was ich sagen will, das NT muss nicht kaputt sein ...


----------

